# insurance company question



## pestop (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi I'm new here.

I have a question about how to select the right insurance company for myself. I enjoy driving nice cars, which, more often than not, end up being expensive cars and significant investments. I am willing to pay for the best coverage possible because 1) I am resale-value-conscious and 2) because I am a car enthusiast and I always want my cars to look and perform as best they can. How can I be assured that an insurance company will pay for my car to be repaired if I want only the finest work done on my cars? For example, while an $800 paint job might suffice for many daily driver cars, I want to know that if something were to happen to my 350Z I can take it to a state-of-the-art repair center without having to worry if the insurance company will fuss or downright refuse to cover a $5000 paint job (you get the point.) Additionally, is there any organization that provides consumer reports on the claims-paying practices of insurance companies? I know about A.M. Best, but instead of looking for ratings regarding overall financial solvency, I'd like to see more details about how a specific insurer meets the demands of consumers in deciding which claims they will cover, for how much, how often they refuse claims, etc.

Thanks!


----------

